# Help me light up a 40 breeder?!



## swarley (Apr 12, 2018)

I'd go with the Twinstar hands down over those options. Look/Par/Color Rendition. Personally I'm leaning towards a Titan 1 for my 40 Breeder I just set up actually. (Using a spare light at the moment cuz I couldn't wait to set it up..like the usual hobbyist =D

The 900S can have spread issues if the hardscape/plants are creating heavy shadows but the Titan 1 is said to have super good spread.


----------



## Agent69 (Oct 9, 2013)

I too was considering the uns titan light but I just wasn’t sure if it was strong enough to keep high par in the far corners of the tank


----------



## swarley (Apr 12, 2018)

Oh.. I wouldnt really worry about it. At least according to a friend who has a couple of them, he believes that it'd be more than adequate for the 40B. You would want to have a hanging kit etc. The Titan1 puts out massive par with good spread. But I'm not 100% on it at the moment. I wish they made a 3foot long Agrobrite fixture..I'd go for that in an instant. 

I'm still debating between the twinstar 900 and titan1 at the moment.. I think the Titan1 is better for the money tbh but not very necessary right now for the current scape I have in the tank, but maybe in a future tank i'll want all that spread..who knows right?


----------



## Agent69 (Oct 9, 2013)

swarley said:


> Oh.. I wouldnt really worry about it. At least according to a friend who has a couple of them, he believes that it'd be more than adequate for the 40B. You would want to have a hanging kit etc. The Titan1 puts out massive par with good spread. But I'm not 100% on it at the moment. I wish they made a 3foot long Agrobrite fixture..I'd go for that in an instant.
> 
> I'm still debating between the twinstar 900 and titan1 at the moment.. I think the Titan1 is better for the money tbh but not very necessary right now for the current scape I have in the tank, but maybe in a future tank i'll want all that spread..who knows right?


The titan1 is also about $100 more expensive. And I would need the hanging kit about $130. I’ve seen it in action at my local fish store and I’m very impressed but it’s so pricey I guess I could wait and save up more money but I’m growing impatient lol my original plan was to just get the twinstar and then someone recommended the sb reef lights and now I’m torn between the 2. I like that you can tweak the lighting on the sb reef lights but I don’t know much about this company or heard a lot about it


----------



## swarley (Apr 12, 2018)

Meh. I've seen the sb reef from a local guy here. They're definitely nice but I'd rather just have the twinstar bc i dont really have the time to play with settings anyways, I like 'set and forget it' lights. Twinstars have good par and color rendition and look nice too so thats all i really care about in the end. 

For a hanging system, I've been just making some DIY ones from electrical conduit, bending them etc. Fairly easy for even me to do.

The SB reef lights themselves looks ugly af too. So unless you have a cabinet to hide them, go Twinstar. (goes without sayin, dont get the finnex lights, they rest too close to the tank for my liking and are just not as good in regards to par and color rendition, so the worst in all three criteria for me.


----------



## Agent69 (Oct 9, 2013)

swarley said:


> Meh. I've seen the sb reef from a local guy here. They're definitely nice but I'd rather just have the twinstar bc i dont really have the time to play with settings anyways, I like 'set and forget it' lights. Twinstars have good par and color rendition and look nice too so thats all i really care about in the end.
> 
> For a hanging system, I've been just making some DIY ones from electrical conduit, bending them etc. Fairly easy for even me to do.
> 
> The SB reef lights themselves looks ugly af too. So unless you have a cabinet to hide them, go Twinstar. (goes without sayin, dont get the finnex lights, they rest too close to the tank for my liking and are just not as good in regards to par and color rendition, so the worst in all three criteria for me.


Yeah after some research I think the twinstar fits my bill best. I’m going to place my order Next Friday unless I find something better but for now I’m going with the twinstar.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

"Guru (not me) approved"
https://www.advancedplantedtank.com/


> BEST LED LIGHT:
> TWINSTAR S series
> The majority of LEDs in the market have a spectrum curve that
> emphasize blue/green but often lack red. In a tank, these
> ...


.


----------



## NateFank (Jan 2, 2009)

@Agent69 check out the post I made on Make My LEDs pendant lights. I have a 40B, wanted the same thing as you except I wanted pendant lights. But the lights work great and they were only $260 shipped and I paid a little more for the upgraded power supply. But I didn't need it as the 2 lights are more than enough. I have some HC that is carpeting very well and my Downoi has been growing like crazy since switching to the LEDs.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

What about 2 fluval 3.0?


----------



## Agent69 (Oct 9, 2013)

This is my 20 gallon lit up with a twinstar 600 sp. The 900sp should fit well with the 40 breeder just not sure if it would produce good par since the tank is deeper



NateFank said:


> @*Agent69* check out the post I made on Make My LEDs pendant lights. I have a 40B, wanted the same thing as you except I wanted pendant lights. But the lights work great and they were only $260 shipped and I paid a little more for the upgraded power supply. But I didn't need it as the 2 lights are more than enough. I have some HC that is carpeting very well and my Downoi has been growing like crazy since switching to the LEDs.


I checked them out but looks like they ship from Australia how much was the shipping?


----------



## NateFank (Jan 2, 2009)

It was $48, with shipping and the upgraded power supply, my total was $264. But, I think the upgraded power supply wasn't necessary, but if I ever go bigger I can just order another light and be good. I can't say what the life span is on them since I've only had them a few months, but so far that have been great. I'll try to get an updated pic of my tank tonight.


----------



## The_Perrycox (Mar 19, 2015)

Will the Twinstar light sit correctly on top of a 40 breeder with the plastic rim? Or would you need to utilize other options?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

The_Perrycox said:


> Will the Twinstar light sit correctly on top of a 40 breeder with the plastic rim? Or would you need to utilize other options?


Hmm.. Not sure..


> with glass _thickness_ no more than 12mm.


... 0.47"

This light says it does..
https://buceplant.com/collections/aquarium-led-lighting/products/aqua-worx-crystal-36-led-light


> Fits 14mm rims, glass or acrylic thickness.


0.550"

Even then though, sometimes it's inaccurate..
Atledtis is 15mm..0.59"
https://aquaforestaquarium.com/products/atledtis-hr-601-light-mounting-system


----------



## JeremyofAZ (Dec 27, 2006)

The_Perrycox said:


> Will the Twinstar light sit correctly on top of a 40 breeder with the plastic rim? Or would you need to utilize other options?



I have the Twinstar SA, the one with adjustable legs, on an Aqueon 40 breeder and it fits just fine. Not sure about the fixed leg model.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

My rim thickness on the 40B looks to be 23.5mm thick.
I've cut slots out in 20's to fit things though.

55 same size

"Looks" too big for any of the above..

BUT little part is 14mm-ish but 9mm "deep"


----------



## Janci (Aug 21, 2019)

JeremyofAZ said:


> I have the Twinstar SA, the one with adjustable legs, on an Aqueon 40 breeder and it fits just fine. Not sure about the fixed leg model.


Can you tell how high the fixture is sitting above the rim of the tank?


----------



## varanidguy (Sep 8, 2017)

My vote is with two Fluval 3.0 lights if you are open to them. Very powerful, good color, and (almost) fully customizable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FishRFriendz (Dec 21, 2016)

varanidguy said:


> My vote is with two Fluval 3.0 lights if you are open to them. Very powerful, good color, and (almost) fully customizable.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In the US Petco has $30 off $100 periodically and recently a 20% discount. Combined with discount gift cards from Cardpool or Cardcash and the real cost of a 36" Fluval 3.0 is about $125~140. I got a 36" for my 30B for $140 after tax, only used a 9% discount and $30 discount back before the retail price of the light went up. 

Many of the cards from cardcash that are listed as in-store cards are still redeemable online. It's just that they're physical gift cards rather than emailed codes. But there is a possibility that some of them are refunded in-store credit only as well. All I know is I received one that was a regular gift card.


----------

